# ich II



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok my fish are in a hospital tank and are being treated with copper for ich. my tang has nearly cleared up but i have a small domino damsel that seems to be the same, they have been in there and i have dosed the copper as labled. am i sopposed to disguard my carbon filter, or what, cause im not getting results on one fish, and its driving me crazy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes no carbon, the carbon removes the meds. Also you need to treat for almost 4 weeks and I'd keep them in the QT for another 2. How big is your tank again? Blue tangs need 100 gallons to stay healthy when they are adults


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

its a yellow tang, and the reg tank is 55 gallon but the hospital is 20 the guy at the lfs said that if i stir up the crushed coral then the meds will show up again, its an undergravel filter only a very small portion is carbon filter


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just bought a uv sterilizer how quck will that kill the ick in the main tank if my fish are in a hospital tank? im tired of keeping them in there, they have been in there for 2 weeks and when i tried to put them back with in a day they had small spots again.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you need to keep your main tank fishless for at least 4 weeks... UV sterilizers sometimes help, but unfortunately they won't kill all the ich... its still better to keep them in the hospital tank and treat them with Coppersafe, removing the carbon... there aren't many short cuts when it comes to this hobby... but there is one that may help you make sure that you don't have ich after the four or six weeks... raise the temp in the maintank a few degrees... this will speed up the life cycle of the ich. Keep the fish out of the main tank for 4-6 weeks man, its just not worth it if you don't.


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks. im going to get some coral and starfish and shrimp in the meen time cause its really buggin me not having anything in there... plus its my b/day next sunday so i get some money  i need those anyways it was lookin bare with the fish. im still gettin the uv sterilizer... figured i need it anyways. thanks for the advise


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

what type of lights do you have, corals need a LOT of light... usually need very high output florecents or halides. Inverts are fine without the extra light though, as long as its not a clam.


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

i have high output floresent, 50/50 atenic blue and something else, but its by a brand called coralife, i have had coral in there for a while, and its doin fine. its 65 watts per bulb, and i have 2 bulbs per fixture, and i have to fixtures... thats 130 watts per fixture 260 total and that puts me right at almost 5 watts per gallon that should be more than enough


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep sounds like plenty


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok.... one of my damsels, a yellow one.. one of his eyes is bulging... i know this is not a good thing, what should i do? is it contagous should i just toylet him or is there something i can do cause i would prefer to do somethin to help it


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like popeye... melafix works so I've heard, what are you water parameters, usually a disease such as popeye is caused by 1. poor water quality or 2. Stressful conditions also what do you have in the tank at the moment?


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

water paremeters arent the cause, they are fine, 0 0 0 8.2, so on and so forth, i think he is stressed because i have all my fish in a hospital tank and it is a little crowded and im having to do regular water changes because such a small tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

okay, is there anyway to seperate them at all??? How big is the quarentine tank and what fish do you have? I have a big tuberware container that I use to seperate fish (about 1-2 gallons) use melafix to cure the popeye...


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

it popeye contageous?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its a bacterial infection so yes... it can be, I would treat with melafix


----------

